# MAx protect Ultimate Nano Coat V3 12 month on exhuast tips



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi

This is just a reply to this thread on if fancy coatings are better on chrome stainless steel etc or if people should just keep to wax.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=322729

Well 12 months ago me and DaveM from this forum did a Double coat of opticoat on a SLK had not realised it was so long ago till owner told me today.

We also coated the exhaust with Max Protect Ultimate Nano Coat v1 and then V3 which is meant for chrome etc.

Just to show the car lives in countryside and gets used well.










Now I asked the owner If he had polished the Exhaust at all in last 12 months answer was a no don't be daft they get power washed when I wash the car that's it as I was a bit shocked when I first saw them that they were really very good bar bit of tar stuck to them










Video sorry poor quality was cold and trying to be quick you can see me rubbing the black of just with my finger.






So quick wipe over with touch of apc and little bit of tar remover and look like new again no polish used all in all was bit shocked it had done so well for 12 months of use.










So even though the price is high does it do better then a wax yes by far. is it worth the price and time saving well that's up to the individual.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice! Usually metals can be a problem, but that's mighty impressive!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Nice! Usually metals can be a problem, but that's mighty impressive!


I was impressed to be fair and will now need to test it more on different metals i even asked the owner twice just to make sure he had not touched them. and knowing him I believe him it gets washed once a month on average that's it.

It did have V1 as base then V3

Another picture really was a 30 second wipe over


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

VERY nice,as was told,metal coatings are an "issue".
That one holds impressively well.
From using MP products,including "R",which is phenomenal.
I do think that max protect is one of the less valued brand around,i dont know why,but its a mistake,thats for sure!.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

It is impressive, no doubt about that.

Any other applications you did with MP coatings around that time?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very impressive, especially considering an exhaust tip has quite a hard life


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Will need to try this on my evo exhaust. 

That will be a real test :lol:

Gets black so quick


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Still looking good then ! 

wasnt the warmest day when that was applied either if i remember rightly


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's mega impressive, certainly works magic then.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

ronwash said:


> VERY nice,as was told,metal coatings are an "issue".
> That one holds impressively well.
> From using MP products,including "R",which is phenomenal.
> I do think that max protect is one of the less valued brand around,i dont know why,but its a mistake,thats for sure!.


I don't think Janis gets on here enough to back the brand which is a shame.

I have had R on my own bonnet for 5-6 months now and its going very well though you have to be very quick with the product. not sure it suits someone who has never tried a coating before or could see patches being left if not removed quick enough its a interesting tech which I would like to see more of.



Guru said:


> It is impressive, no doubt about that.
> 
> Any other applications you did with MP coatings around that time?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=272162&highlight=max+protect

Also did a E class



Davemm said:


> Still looking good then !
> 
> wasnt the warmest day when that was applied either if i remember rightly


No was a cold day he wants his new car doing in march as so happy with both of others also asked to do his freelander



Rascal_69 said:


> Will need to try this on my evo exhaust.
> 
> That will be a real test :lol:
> 
> Gets black so quick


Be a good test but not cheap to buy v1 and v3 but leave you a lot left over to try other parts.


----------



## Max Protect (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for Sharing Lee, always a pleasure to read your discoveries!

UNC v3 is amazing on bare metal - that's what it was designed for!

Exhaust tips, chrome trim or polished aluminium alloys can be very easy to maintain, if this product is applied.

Price per bottle is actually very good, if you compare this to the other brands, it's one of the best priced coatings out there, if you take the product durability in consideration - it's by far the best value juice money can buy!

Do your exhaust tips, alloys and then move on to your stainless steel surfaces in kitchen with the leftovers  Makes it so easy to clean, you nearly get bored 

We have a 10% off on everything in our shop right now, get yours while auction lasts!

Thanks, 
Janis


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

how do you think this product performs with the fuel of satan?(diesel)


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

orbital said:


> how do you think this product performs with the fuel of satan?(diesel)


That exhaust on this thread were on a 250 amg diesel :thumb:


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thats impressive...now i have more to buy  but the results are worth it!


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

Goodfella36 said:


> That exhaust on this thread were on a 250 amg diesel :thumb:


blimey thats some result :thumb: product order going in


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry to revive an old thread but has anyone got any updated results on these Nano Coat products? 

I am looking to protect my newly chromed diff cover rocker covers - especially from heat and engine bay debris so could use any advice or experience.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Beeste said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread but has anyone got any updated results on these Nano Coat products?
> 
> I am looking to protect my newly chromed diff cover rocker covers - especially from heat and engine bay debris so could use any advice or experience.


Modesta claim heat resistance, but that's pro application only.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Modesta claim heat resistance, but that's pro application only.


Thanks Alex - who or what is Modesta?


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Beeste said:


> Thanks Alex - who or what is Modesta?


http://www.modesta.co/


----------

